# cant remove this much staghorn, another way?



## LowTek (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm just finishing a battle with diatom and hair algae, only to discover a forest of staghorn that is is developing where the brown left off. I use pressurized CO2 injection with a controller that keeps my co2 levels pretty close to 30ppm most of the time. Im also dosing dry macro's, trace, and iron. The only thing im not currently dosing is phosphates since i am currently (and for the last few days) using phoslock drop my silicate and phosphate levels. My only known problem was keeping my nitrate levels high enough, I just havent found the balance yet. I also have hints of smear algae(due to the low nitrates i would guess) so im afraid i may need to run a blackout in the near future. The big problem with the staghorn is that i use dwarf hairgrass as a carpet and it is infested, pulling up that much staghorn would take days at best. is there any other way to get rid of it or will I just have to rip out all the hairgrass and start over?

*edit* after some reading i believe excess organics may have been responsible for the outbreak.


----------

